# Clown Fish vs. Seahorse



## bigfishy (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi All,

Can you keep seahorses with clown fishes? I doubt it, but just thought I'd check.

As of now, I have a 17 gallon reef tank with coral that's been established for 2 months now. Everything is running smoothly and it's now time to add fish. I've been thinking of adding one clown fish, but my gf really wants a seahorse. Can those two co-exist in a 17g tank?

Thanks!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

No, they won't go together. Short version... the Clownfish would not allow the Seahorses to eat. In any case, Seahorses are an extremely advanced species which so far I would not personally be comfortable in attempting to care for.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*horsy*

yeah they need pristine water conditions and preferably no competition...and i will never forget having to constantly breed brine shrimp ,daphnia , microworms , and the like to feed them as most wouldnt take frozen...to much work for me....although my friend keeps a couple of dwarfs in his 16 bow front for a couple of years now but once again its a specialty animal...do alot of research if you do go that way...


----------



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

also the seahorses prefer cooler temperatures from what i've heard, so that wouldn't work out too well with a fish that prefer warmer temps, Personally i'd start with the clownfish first, do a lot a research on the horses, and when you are ready setup a specilized tank. Horses need lots of macroalgae to grab onto as well as gentle flow.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, there's a reason professional public aquariums always maintain "horse only" tanks. Delicate little critters.


----------

